# The herd



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw these this morning.
The first video is a bit weird because I was trying to get the dog settled while attempting not to miss anything 


This is special


They then stood in the wood while we passed


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: all I saw this morning was hail  :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They ae very special videos thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic :thumbup1: :biggrin:
Such different colourings on the deer


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

weird to hear you makes you an almost real person

the videos are amazing though


----------



## petslife22 (Jan 1, 2012)

amazing


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow how lovely to see


----------

